# My car of the day, Ford Focus RS



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes I know this has been car of the day before but since then Ford have made changes to their new Focus RS like these images now confirm how the production ready RS will look. It will now have 345 bhp as before power would have been 320 bhp. It will now have 347 lb of torque plus launch control but all these performance figures will come as a disappointment to petrol heads among you as they fall well short of Audi's 367 bhp RS3, the fourth coming A45 AMG at 380 bhp and the rumored Golf R 400 at err, 400 bhp. The Focus RS will feature all -wheel drive and is based around twin electronically controlled clutch packs. This system diverts torque to the outer rear wheels during cornering aiding turn in stability and is designed to eliminate under steer. The 2.3 litre four -cylinder Eco boost engine is taken straight from the Mustang producing 10% more power and is linked to a six speed manual gear box. The RS will be five door only and the chassis has been re - tuned with stiffer spring rates. Four colors have been conformed as Nitrous Blue, Stealth Grey, Absolute black and Frozen white. The car featured in these images is Liquid blue and could be a cost option. The one thing on it's side is the £30,000 price tag, a good £10,000 cheaper than it's premium German rivals.

Like it?


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

My name is already down to get one. :thumb:

This is Nitrous Blue:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I have to say that is Properly smart - love it and especially in that blue.

big Fat yes from me!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Dal3D said:


> My name is already down to get one. :thumb:


Lucky B!


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Me no likee


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I like it, these newer fords are starting to take my fancy...they're definitely moving in the right direction.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Its ok - no more no less. Just another point and squirt hot hatch that will be massively competent but not actually much fun.

Sadly customers and manufactures seem to equate power + speed = fun, at least they will not be publishing any of the totally irrelevant Ring lap times now that they are banned


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

andy665 said:


> Its ok - no more no less. Just another point and squirt hot hatch that will be massively competent but not actually much fun.
> 
> Sadly customers and manufactures seem to equate power + speed = fun, at least they will not be publishing any of the totally irrelevant Ring lap times now that they are banned


I didn't know lap times were banned Andy, by whom and why?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I didn't know lap times were banned Andy, by whom and why?


There was a Nissan GTR Crash and killed a spectator 

They haven't technically been banned, just some parts of the 'ring' have speed limits on them.

Apparently it's going to be 'Reviewed' by the end of the year, so maybe it'll be back to normal next year? who knows.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks a bit more lairy than earlier pictures. More powerful too. 

I'm still a bit undecided on the looks. I guess we'll need to see if it's any good.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Starbuck88 said:


> There was a Nissan GTR Crash and killed a spectator
> 
> They haven't technically been banned, just some parts of the 'ring' have speed limits on them.
> 
> Apparently it's going to be 'Reviewed' by the end of the year, so maybe it'll be back to normal next year? who knows.


Cheers for the heads up starbucks, sad story


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I didn't know lap times were banned Andy, by whom and why?


Speed limits on some of the straights and the management not looking favourably on any client that continues to publish lap times - with the speed limits they are irrelevant anyway - just like they were before - marketing bo*****s that never really meant a thing to most people on most roads most of the time


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I didn't know lap times were banned Andy, by whom and why?


Speed limits on some of the straights and the management not looking favourably on any client that continues to publish lap times - with the speed limits they are irrelevant anyway - just like they were before - marketing bo*****s that never really meant a thing to most people on most roads most of the time

Carsten Schumacher, CEO of Capricorn Nurburgring GmBH: "Following the tragic accident on 28 March 2015, the German motorsport association (DMSB) introduced speed limits for races at the Nurburgring. Capricorn NURBURGRING GmbH has decided to extend these speed limits to other activities on the Nordschleife, which is why record drives are currently not permitted on the Nurburgring Nordschleife."


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

andy665 said:


> Speed limits on some of the straights and the management not looking favourably on any client that continues to publish lap times - with the speed limits they are irrelevant anyway - just like they were before - marketing bo*****s that never really meant a thing to most people on most roads most of the time


Makes sense now, cheers Andy. :thumb:


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Love it and really trying hard not to buy one.
For ages now I have said my next car will be automatic as I spend a lot of time sitting in traffic.

Always regretted selling my mk1


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

AdamC said:


> Love it and really trying hard not to buy one.
> For ages now I have said my next car will be automatic as I spend a lot of time sitting in traffic.
> 
> Always regretted selling my mk1


Sorry Adam, the Focus RS will not be auto but a six speed manual.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Sorry Adam, the Focus RS will not be auto but a six speed manual.


I know that's my point. Was set on getting an auto for my next car but then this turned up!! Very tempted to forget the auto and go with the Focus.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

For the Market its Aimed at Ford Have Hit The Bullseye again!

Great looking compared to the old one which was a bit in your face.

30K Bargain


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

AdamC said:


> I know that's my point. Was set on getting an auto for my next car but then this turned up!! Very tempted to forget the auto and go with the Focus.


The German performance hatches offer auto if you are interested, I sound like a salesman :lol:


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

The RS3 is my first choice to replace the Q5 in a year to 18months time, but the Rs and Merc are in there too, but if Volkswagen launch this 400bhp golf im sure that will be in there too.

Dont like that colour btw  and did read somewhere that that colour is for US market only?? But could be getting mixed up

But at 30k its a real contender and ive had the previous RS and ST and was impressed with both


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks ok Imo, I'll reserve judgment till I see one in the flesh though?


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Like it , want it , can't afford it but I'm working on that lol


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

4 pot? Bleuch.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> 4 pot? Bleuch.


Its a hot hatch...I wouldn't expect anything else tbf in this Market, lucky to have a Six in the 135i becaues BMW do have the Turbo 4pot too with 240bhp (must be capable of 300)


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Shame there's no 3 door version!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Think that blue is horrible. I like the dark blue from ford. Also think it looks a lot like a mitsubishi lancer from the front. Rear is horrible, those lights don't do the rs any favours at all.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

I've said before looks tame not as beasty looking as the first and second one my money is on the new civic Type R that looks naughty


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Starbuck88 said:


> There was a Nissan GTR Crash and killed a spectator
> 
> They haven't technically been banned, just some parts of the 'ring' have speed limits on them.
> 
> Apparently it's going to be 'Reviewed' by the end of the year, so maybe it'll be back to normal next year? who knows.


I read an article the other day that said that posting lap times made at the ring was banned due the fatality of a spectator at the track.

The speed limits were in place a while before this as far as I was aware.

It did say that this could be lifted in the future though.


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Not the article I originally read, but does say that lap records are banned.

http://jalopnik.com/the-nurburgring-banned-lap-records-1712496751


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> Its a hot hatch...I wouldn't expect anything else tbf in this Market, lucky to have a Six in the 135i becaues BMW do have the Turbo 4pot too with 240bhp (must be capable of 300)


But bmw does have a 6 as you've said.


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

On topic, I'm a little undecided about the RS, some angles I really like it, others (like the shot from the rear) I'm really not fussed.

I've seen some video of it being manhandled and it looks like it'll be a right old hoot to drive, teamed with what seems to be a very aggressive pricing strategy by Ford I reckon they'll be on to a winner.

Is there a release date set for this yet?


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

There is definitely a 400bhp potential from the dealer if a mountine kit is available like all of the fast fords.
Mountune kit for the focus st took the to 285bhp, up 60bhp from standard.
While its less power than the competition I really doubt its any les fun, probably more fun than the audi at least. and the price difference when you consider a fairly decent spec
My local dealer already have people lined up with cash waiting.
Im saving to, be nice to buy my first brand new car and it be that!


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> The German performance hatches offer auto if you are interested, I sound like a salesman :lol:


Just a German lover  

Some nice motors in these daily threads at the minute


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

andy665 said:


> Its ok - no more no less. Just another point and squirt hot hatch that will be massively competent but not actually much fun.
> 
> Sadly customers and manufactures seem to equate power + speed = fun, at least they will not be publishing any of the totally irrelevant Ring lap times now that they are banned


Have a look at some of the YouTube videos, it doesn't appear to be point and squirt but a 4 wheel drift machine (to a certain extent) I bet there are very few factory Audis that can drift like it.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Only car I know of to be fitted with a drift button sending something like 70% of power to the rear wheels


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hmm, I sort of like it but it just seems a bit chavvy... Perhaps not as chavvy as the last RS though.

I think if they just toned it down slightly, it'd do a world of good.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> But bmw does have a 6 as you've said.


Yes and the best engine, but its just the Market/EU etc etc is forcing the 4..shame really


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

millns84 said:


> Hmm, I sort of like it but it just seems a bit chavvy... Perhaps not as chavvy as the last RS though.
> 
> I think if they just toned it down slightly, it'd do a world of good.


The whole point of a RS is to be pimped look at the escort cosworth massive whale tail if anything the new RS looks tame


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

ffrs1444 said:


> The whole point of a RS is to be pimped look at the escort cosworth massive whale tail if anything the new RS looks tame


It looks about as tame as a rabid baboon.

The mk1 RS was stunning, and still is. Down hill since then IMO.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Can anyone confirm which colour blue the UK is getting?
Love the pic posted on the first page but the car at Goodwood today is a lot darker??


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

I still don't understand why they only come in 4 door I thought they were supposed to be a hot hatch


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

millns84 said:


> The mk1 RS was stunning, and still is. Down hill since then IMO.


Agree 100%


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> 4 pot? Bleuch.


bleuch  what does that mean?


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Pretty dissapointing it wont be sold in bright green like the previous RS


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

possul said:


> Just a German lover
> 
> Some nice motors in these daily threads at the minute


Cheers Possul :thumb:,I love a nice car when I see one, and I couldn't care less who makes it.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Much the same as the current one but with an even bigger missing part of front bumper to make a big fish mouth

Meh, just another ford I guess

As said, better still in 3 door


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

hmm didnt look that great at Goodwood with Ken Block driving it today!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> bleuch  what does that mean?


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bleuch


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

possul said:


> Only car I know of to be fitted with a drift button sending something like 70% of power to the rear wheels


I'd prefer 100% of power to rear wheels permanently. I just don't get why they make the back so much wider.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I would seriously consider one, i have a itch for one that needs scratching, i am also not sure if it would be a one night stand though ?, plus i would really miss DSG !!!


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Looking cracking mate, on the back of this I checked the ford website and noticed the Mustang, and then noticed I could get it with a 5ltr V8 

The good lady did not share my enthusiam


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

I wonder if there is any desire by Ford to produce a RS Mondeo 4x4.......hark back to the Sierra Sapphire RS Cosworth 4x4


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Andyg_TSi said:


> I wonder if there is any desire by Ford to produce a RS Mondeo 4x4.......hark back to the Sierra Sapphire RS Cosworth 4x4


I very much doubt it.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bleuch


Thanks for that Rising power, you learn something everyday :thumb::


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I absolutely love this car, it's the only brand new car id genuinely consider buying at the moment!

Sutty


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

taylor8 said:


> hmm didnt look that great at Goodwood with Ken Block driving it today!


Why do you think that Taylor? Looked good, I didn't think the exhaust note sounded particularly good though , I have heard better.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Doesn't do it for me personally, the previous one only ever seemed to be owned by people on council estates round here so it's just put the wrong image in my head really


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Clancy said:


> Doesn't do it for me personally, the previous one only ever seemed to be owned by people on council estates round here so it's just put the wrong image in my head really


Yes that is my other worry


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Shaun said:


> Yes that is my other worry


Don't people who own golf r's also wear baseball caps back to front? 

I can't get over how the current rs just looks like a normal focus in drag, it's just...not for me and this is much of the same.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> I can't get over how the current rs just looks like a normal focus in drag.


Thats all the performance variants are though.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Shaun said:


> Thats all the performance variants are though.


Iunno, the megane, golf, type r, m135i, a45 are imho more subtle and less ridiculous.

The one thing I loved about the rs was the 5 pot, so to give it a stupid, quiet 4 pot... Imho a car is either shouty and in your face in looks and sound, or neither.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> Don't people who own golf r's also wear baseball caps back to front?
> 
> I can't get over how the current rs just looks like a normal focus in drag, it's just...not for me and this is much of the same.


Every single manafacturer does the same dont they.
Bmw put M sport on the back with some different body parts.
Golf put a R on the back and do the same.
Etc etc

Take your datsun, surely chassis wise its not from any other model right?
What should they do? Start from scratch? Will be very different underneath compare to say a standard focus,
The mk2 rs was completely different underneath


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> Iunno, the megane, golf, type r, m135i, a45 are imho more subtle and less ridiculous.
> 
> The one thing I loved about the rs was the 5 pot, so to give it a stupid, quiet 4 pot...


Yes the RS isn't overly subtle :doublesho, as i said its something i like but i fear it would be very short lived, also a friend has the new ST and he complains thats thirsty so i can only guess what the RS is going to manage.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Shouldnt your mate of gone for a 1.6 if running cots is an issue
Didnt expect book figures did he!!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

possul said:


> Every single manafacturer does the same dont they.
> Bmw put M sport on the back with some different body parts.
> Golf put a R on the back and do the same.
> Etc etc
> ...


See my edit  It's in drag in terms of look, but sound, not so much and imho it's taken a bit far, don't think the arches are as wide at the back on other fwd cars.

Chassis wise, is the 370z closest? Dunno. I don't like styling for sake of it.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Shaun said:


> Yes the RS isn't overly subtle :doublesho, as i said its something i like but i fear it would be very short lived, also a friend has the new ST and he complains thats thirsty so i can only guess what the RS is going to manage.


Cmon, who buys a hot hatch to get good mpg?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

possul said:


> Shouldnt your mate of gone for a 1.6 if running cots is an issue
> Didnt expect book figures did he!!


He never said it was an issue, he just complains , i guess he thought things would have moved on from the 2.5 days but i guess not.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> Cmon, who buys a hot hatch to get good mpg?


Well when i had mine Ford promised a 30mpg average and mine was doing 17mpg !


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> See my edit  It's in drag in terms of look, but sound, not so much and imho it's taken a bit far, don't think the arches are as wide at the back on other fwd cars.
> 
> Chassis wise, is the 370z closest? Dunno. I don't like styling for sake of it.


Its based on a pink Micra isn't it


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Shaun said:


> Well when i had mine Ford promised a 30mpg average and mine was doing 17mpg !


Then stop flooring it every second and change out of second once in a while


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Shaun said:


> Its based on a pink Micra isn't it


Hot pink. Was thinking about getting the matching headlight lashes...


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> Hot pink. Was thinking about getting the matching headlight lashes...


Haha, if only you was joking


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> Then stop flooring it every second and change out of second once in a while


Seriously though it was the only car i ever owned that you could physically see the petrol gauge go down as you drove :doublesho


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Cmon, who buys a hot hatch to get good mpg?


Weirdly loads of people seem to do this, i don't get it.

If mpg is of any concern i don't understand why people look at the cars at the performance end of the scale, but they do.

I wish i had a quid for every time I've had someone ask how many mpg i used to get out of the LCR, then the look of bemusement when i say, I've no idea i don't think about it.


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Love it


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> Cmon, who buys a hot hatch to get good mpg?


My bro calls it SPG

Smile's per gallon

He get lots in a 6.0l V8:thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Crafoo said:


> Weirdly loads of people seem to do this, i don't get it.
> 
> If mpg is of any concern i don't understand why people look at the cars at the performance end of the scale, but they do.
> 
> I wish i had a quid for every time I've had someone ask how many mpg i used to get out of the LCR, then the look of bemusement when i say, I've no idea i don't think about it.


The entire theory behind a hot hatch is they offer a combination of performance, practicality and reasonable costs.

They'll never be as economical as the base models they are based, but they also shouldn't be as poor as bigger engines with more power.

It fuel economy and costs didn't come into the decision, I'm sure most of us would be driving big V8s.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Kerr said:


> The entire theory behind a hot hatch is they offer a combination of performance, practicality and reasonable costs.
> 
> They'll never be as economical as the base models they are based, but they also shouldn't be as poor as bigger engines with more power.
> 
> It fuel economy and costs didn't come into the decision, I'm sure most of us would be driving big V8s.


Nail on the head. It's a focus with a bit more poke.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Shaun said:


> Seriously though it was the only car i ever owned that you could physically see the petrol gauge go down as you drove :doublesho


But that's the most fun bit!


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Kerr said:


> The entire theory behind a hot hatch is they offer a combination of performance, practicality and reasonable costs.
> 
> They'll never be as economical as the base models they are based, but they also shouldn't be as poor as bigger engines with more power.
> 
> It fuel economy and costs didn't come into the decision, I'm sure most of us would be driving big V8s.


With newer technology comes more performance and also better economy, that i understand, i also get the fact that they need to offer the best of both worlds, but when i see a person's primary concern being that of fuel economy when looking at a performance car, i can't help but think your priorities are a little out of balance.

If you're seriously bothered about it maybe costing you an extra 15 quid a week in fuel then you've not factored in the general running costs of a car properly and should stick with the more economical cars in the range imo.

It's not just petrol that'll cost more, but insurance, tyres, (more frequently and more expensive being on bigger rims) servicing etc.....

The first thing i think when i hear someone ask about fuel economy on a car, is that they're on a budget that realistically can't stretch to properly running the car, they'll end up skimping on other areas just to get the car.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't skimp on my car, never have on any of my hot hatches over the years but fuel economy is important to me. I have no problem with my ctr but say something like a Scooby would return noticeably poorer mpg, I personally would choose not to run something like that.There are other things in life which I wish to spend money on too, the house, the kids, holidays etc. Can't go all out on one particular thing and leave nothing left in the pot for other things. The line has to be drawn somewhere.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Crafoo said:


> With newer technology comes more performance and also better economy, that i understand, i also get the fact that they need to offer the best of both worlds, but when i see a person's primary concern being that of fuel economy when looking at a performance car, i can't help but think your priorities are a little out of balance.
> 
> If you're seriously bothered about it maybe costing you an extra 15 quid a week in fuel then you've not factored in the general running costs of a car properly and should stick with the more economical cars in the range imo.
> 
> ...


We see that here all the time. Nice cars, thousands spent on detailing gear, yet £19.99 on tyres. People pick completely different areas they wish to save money.

New technology hasn't really improved fuel economy that much. The manufacturer's ability to achieve unrealistic figures during a test has become greater, not so much the real world economy.

People have always been obsessed with the price of petrol. When a price rise of 2p was announced, it used to cause an outcry. Earlier this year when the price dropped by about 25p, people were practically have parties in the street not actually aware how small the savings were. The price has moved back up again and surprisingly there hasn't been much protest this time.

People are looking to save money all the time. They'll spend days finding the cheapest car insurance quote, even though it might only save them £50 a year.

They'll choose a car in a tax bracket below as that'll save them another £100.

If you are buying a hot hatch you're looking for sensible running costs and sensible fuel economy. That's probably the most competitive sector for driving down emissions for road tax, it's also the sector with the most blatant and untrustworthy fuel economy figures.

If fuel economy figures don't come into buying a hot hatch, why do manufacturers attempt to cheat the test as much? Why try to suggest to your customers that the car will do over 40mpg average, when realistically you'll only get mid 20s.

The obvious reason is it does matter.

If it didn't matter, we wouldn't be driving 2.0 hot hatches.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> But that's the most fun bit!


Erm NO


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Shaun said:


> Erm NO


When did you get old?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> When did you get old?


Judging by how my back feels after 25 miles around the woods on my mountain bike it was a few years back :tumbleweed:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Shaun said:


> Judging by how my back feels after 25 miles around the woods on my mountain bike it was a few years back :tumbleweed:


Guess i'm getting old when I realise I may need a car that can go over the half size speedbumps and not bottom out in dips as much


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Guess i'm getting old when I realise I may need a car that can go over the half size speedbumps and not bottom out in dips as much


No, that's a sign of being a fat *******. :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> No, that's a sign of being a fat *******. :lol:


Says mr deep fried mars bar


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Crafoo said:


> Weirdly loads of people seem to do this, i don't get it.
> 
> If mpg is of any concern i don't understand why people look at the cars at the performance end of the scale, but they do.
> 
> I wish i had a quid for every time I've had someone ask how many mpg i used to get out of the LCR, then the look of bemusement when i say, I've no idea i don't think about it.


I had a guy at work ask me what MPG the DB9 gets :doublesho

I mean, c'mon, less than the number of cylinders is has would be a good guess lol. Actually I jest, it's not too bad tbh; another colleague has a mk2 Focus ST and the Aston is probably on par with it.

He has 225 bhp and I have 451 though  I prefer not to think about the 2.2 ton heft, the disobedient gearbox, pathetic rear seats, servicing costs and it's propensity to fall apart lol


----------



## AMG-A45 (Jun 17, 2015)

A bit 'Boy racer' for me.


----------



## aligtwood (Jul 25, 2012)

Hmmm I had my heart set on the new civic type r and am down to go to the launch event to drive one ... But this car is making me double think as it sounds amazing . Only thing I don't like is the rear but I need to see it in the flesh I think.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

millns84 said:


> It looks about as tame as a rabid baboon.
> 
> The mk1 RS was stunning, and still is. Down hill since then IMO.


Dude look at my user name we are talking about the new RS


----------

